# Switch from 3 bolt to 4 bolt wheel hub



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 724 with small wheels and 3 bolt axle hubs. I have a drive unit from an 832 with the larger 4 bolt wheel and axle hubs. Is it possible to swap the four boat axles and hubs onto the 724 with the three bolt axles and hubs? I would like the larger tire and wheels on the 724. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Swapping wheels*

If the axels are the same size, the bolts that go through the axel are the same size and the tires don't hit something on the chassis then it should work I would expect. I've changed some out from hard rubber to pneumatics before on other brands but it was a tight fit on those machines.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

I figured it out.... very simple actually. I had to drive a pin out of the end of the axle shaft on the differential side allowing for the axle to separate at the large gear inside. Just a matter of slipping the new axle in and bolting on the larger tires. She looks a little like an old car with big tires and a jacked up rear end...LOL but I am hoping to keep traction in heavy snow and the large tires with chains should be the ticket. 
Thanks for your response...and it looks like the weather man is calling for 1-3 inches of snow for my area on Wednesday  Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


----------

